# Paphiopedilum primulinum 'Rina Marie' AM/AOS



## Pete (Jan 2, 2016)

From a few months back. I got a few others I'm just trying to find the photos!


----------



## cattmad (Jan 2, 2016)

very nice


----------



## Erythrone (Jan 2, 2016)

Stunning!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 2, 2016)

Nice. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 2, 2016)

That is very nice. Congrats!


----------



## Migrant13 (Jan 2, 2016)

Such a beauty.


----------



## abax (Jan 2, 2016)

Nice color and I love that bright green staminode peeking
over the pouch.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 4, 2016)

That's a very nice primulinum - ? measurements


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 4, 2016)

The full dorsal and pouch does it for me.


----------



## eaborne (Jan 4, 2016)

Excellent!


----------



## Spaph (Jan 4, 2016)

Congrats! Can't wait to see the other awarded plants!


----------



## trdyl (Jan 4, 2016)

Oh my... :drool:


----------



## Paphluvr (Jan 5, 2016)

Ozpaph said:


> That's a very nice primulinum - ? measurements



I'm with Ozpaph, can you give us some idea of what the flower size is like?


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 6, 2016)

Nice chunky one. Very good shape. 
You should totally cross this flower with armeniacum and some other parvis.


----------

